# خريج كلية تقنية تخصص انتاج



## s.a.s.b (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..........

هذه اول مشاركه لي وياليت تفيدوني يا اخوان 

انا خريج كلية تقنية دبلوم ميكانيكا انتاج حاولت اني اكمل البكالوريوس بالرياض ما صارلي نصيب 

 وفي جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز يعادلوا الكلية التقنية ب13 ساعه ساعه وهذا وبصراحه صعبه انك تدرس

 سنتين ونص وبعدين يعادلولك هي ب 13 ساعه 

المهم ياليت من الاخوان اللي يعرف طريقة اقدر اكمل فيها البكالوريوس يعني سنتين ونص واخذ 

الهندسة يقولي 

او دورات ممكن تفيدني في نفس تخصصي ومطلوبة في سوق العمل 

اسف على التطويل وفي انتظار ردودكم


----------



## أبو البرأ (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أنا افظل يا أخي أن تكمل الدراسة في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز ولا يهمك طول المدة و فلو قمت بحساب المدة فسوف تلاحظ بأنها زيادة فقط عن الكلية التقنية التي في الرياض بسنة أو سنتين فاستعن بالله وأقدم ولا تتردد وأبشرك بان أقسام عديدة في كلية الهندسة قد حصلت على اعتماد ال abet و الاقسام الاخرى في الطريق فلا تنظر إلى طول المدة ولكن انظر إلى ما سوف تكون بعد ثلاث أو أربع سنوات باذن الله 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ALGABZE (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يوفك السنين تجري سريع فلاتبتهر في المدة وتواكل على الله واكمل المدة


----------

